# Leupold 3-9X50 VX-R & Low Light



## SAWMAN

I have owned a Leupold VX-R for some time now and just wanted to share my assessment/opinion on its qualities.

It is the 3-9X50 version with a 30mm main tube and the FireDot Duplex. I also got the version with CDS(Custom Dial System). I added this feature not really knowing which firearm I was gonna mount it on. My options were a .223,.308Win,or a 45-70. I decided to make a dedicated hog gun so I ended up with it on my T/C Pro Hunter, chambered in 45-70,with the Katahdin 20" stainless,fluted barrel.

This weapon has been/will be used during the periods of extremely low light and night hunting(w/ permit)with only the dim glow of a kill light or bright moonlight. The ranges will be close. How I am set up now, my shots will be <85yds with 50 being typical. My ranges during the hours of light could be out to 150yds. My ammo is a hand loaded 325gr FTX that is on the "warm" side.

This scope is amazing. The 50mm objective coupled with the 30mm tube and the newer Index Matched Lens System allows the most available light to get to your eye. And of course the Leupold quality helps a bit.

The scope has a extremely small red dot(guessing 1/8th minute or less) centered at the center of the cross hairs. There are eight different settings. The real plus for this is that the brightest is bright enough for daytime use and the lowest is extremely dim so that it will not "bloom" over to the target. It certainly boosts the contrast and my eye picks up the dot before the cross hairs. The battery cap is the "third turret" on the left side. The scope uses a 2032 battery which is extremely common. To activate the dot,simply tap the battery compartment. Every time you tap it the dot gets brighter. When you get to the brightest setting the dot flashes five times. Same with going dimmer. If the scope is not moved within 5 minutes the dot automatically goes off. I have had the same battery in mine for some time now and it has not faded. I just leave my scope on with the dot set to the midway setting.

For those of you that hunt during periods of low light,for deer,hogs,or even yotes,take a gander at this scope. They come in several different powers,all variable.

Good Huntin' --- SAWMAN


----------



## drifterfisher

Purty missile launcher you got there.Whats one of those scopes set ya back?


----------



## FrankwT

Ya think that thing will kill a hog?? LOL A real beauty and after looking through the scope I want one...very nice, Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## BBob

Dang you Sawman, I almost went with one for my AR...but at the last minute pick the Mark AR...Now I am going to have to be really good for Santa to let me get another. BTW I have a VX-7L 3.5-14X56 w/ a 34mm tube + BDC on my low light gun. We need to hook-up one day. BBob


----------



## SAWMAN

*I See The Light*

I can't exactly remember the equation that adds to the light transmission thru a main tube but it makes a difference(given good glass). Pretty near as much as the size of the objective.

IMO the dot in my scope is tons better than a simple lighted reticle that I have seen in some scopes. The dot is tight,well defined, and completely as adjustable as it needs to be. Even great for tired ol' eyes like mine. I like the feature of NO big glomie switch/knob at the rear of the scope also. --- SAWMAN


----------

